# Joey Villasenor had a little ex-girlfriend trouble?



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

"Hulking MMA Fighter Terrorized By Petite TV Reporter"










> Jose Villaseñor, a 6-foot-tall, 185-pound cage fighter with a professional record of 27-8, was allegedly battered by his ex-girlfriend Ilana Gold, a 30-year-old TV reporter and former professional figure skater. She stands 5 feet tall and weighs 110 pounds. You better believe there's more to this. Ridiculous crimes ahoy!
> 
> According to the Albuquerque Journal, this tiny woman "reached out of her car window and pulled the drawstring out of Villaseñor's hooded sweatshirt and refused to give him his garage door opener back during an argument." When Albuquerque police arrived, she was charged with battery against a household member and larceny. That's right: Pulling the drawstring out of someone's hoodie constitutes battery in New Mexico, most likely because of the huge inconvenience of having to put a drawstring back into a hoodie.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

5ft tall and mean as hell. my kinda woman.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hahaha. 

It really is the small ones that are fiesty.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sherdog Fight Finder:

Ilana Gold 

1-0 

Fighting out of Albequerque New Mexico


And what sucks is this gives Joey back to back losses now... Lets hope Greg Jackson can turn this losing streak around..


----------

